# Minister Cancels 20,000 Orange Stress Balls



## estoguy (20 Jan 2012)

Just got this off my Twitter feed... http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120120/120120_stress_balls/20120120/?hub=CP24Home

I was a bit amused by this.  I wonder why they picked orange ones?

_- mod edit to better reflect final outcome of story -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Just got this off my Twitter feed... http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120120/120120_stress_balls/20120120/?hub=CP24Home
> 
> I was a bit amused by this.  I wonder why they picked orange ones?


About time - Army.ca's had it since 7 this morning 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/103911/post-1107033.html#msg1107033
And they're supposed to be promotional give-aways.....


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jan 2012)

It for the New Socialism Movement...  ;D


----------



## navymich (20 Jan 2012)

Cool!  Giant ball pit!  Picture it all in orange of course  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jan 2012)

As long as no one ruins the fun... totally game. Make sure the fun nazis are off duty.


----------



## McG (20 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> I was a bit amused by this.  I wonder why they picked orange ones?


The Conflict & Dispute Resolution Centres hand these out.  They are printed with a generic buisness card.
It used to be red and heart shaped, so the orange ball is an improvement.


----------



## blacktriangle (20 Jan 2012)

We have one at my work and bat it around from time to time...


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jan 2012)

I prefer the recruiting soft footballs, and our big garage. A lot of fun.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (20 Jan 2012)

I got one of them...think one of my buddies got their hands on it though.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jan 2012)

We had a "****ie" at work.. it got pretty dirty though, lots of army guys playing with it... not sure if it reduced stress or not.


----------



## GAP (20 Jan 2012)

If you have more than one, ensure they are lined up in decending rows of cleanliness, faded ones to the rear, white ones are sidelined for the RCR........(so I've heard.....)


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Jan 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you have more than one, ensure they are lined up in decending rows of cleanliness, faded ones to the rear, white ones are sidelined for the RCR........(so I've heard.....)




That would be The RCR, but no one's being picky.  :


----------



## cupper (20 Jan 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> As long as no one ruins the fun... totally game. Make sure the fun nazis are off duty.



Too late, Minister Pete kyboshed the purchase.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/01/20/canada-military-stress-balls.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Too late, Minister Pete kyboshed the purchase.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2012/01/20/canada-military-stress-balls.html



Too bad. They could have sent them out to everyone waiting on the Reserve Pension office. It would have proven to be the single, positive thing that they have done for us. :


----------



## my72jeep (20 Jan 2012)

I buy 10 a year I put them and that pointy thingy at the back of our 206's (the chummy that keeps the tail rotor from hitting the ground) it keeps me from knocking the eye balls out. Funny thing is we only have 5 206's, dam pilots keep forgeting to remove be for flight.


----------



## a_majoor (20 Jan 2012)

We could always mount them on top of a Figure 11 for target practice. I don't know about you, but that would do wonders for my stress.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Just got this off my Twitter feed... http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120120/120120_stress_balls/20120120/?hub=CP24Home
> 
> I was a bit amused by this.  I wonder why they picked orange ones?



Must have been ordered by an extemist Protestant who's infiltrated the civil service....


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jan 2012)

Sub-Lt. Jeffrey Delisle must of order those balls and the paperwork just got thru...  ;D

Damn Communist...


----------



## HavokFour (20 Jan 2012)

Orange Crush? ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jan 2012)

Damn!! I could have used one!


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jan 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> We could always mount them on top of a Figure 11 for target practice. I don't know about you, but that would do wonders for my stress.....



Troops DON'T shoot the left and right marker lights!
...hey I never thought of that!
*adjusts aim*


----------



## Hurricane (21 Jan 2012)

I assume the stress balls were to use up the remainder of the current fiscals budget?


----------



## estoguy (23 Jan 2012)

I did get an orange foam key float from the SAR guys at the Boat Show on Saturday... and some gliders! WOOT!


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2012)

The foam Lego bricks you got with the Butt Out program were pretty good too.  They were great for throwing at people when you felt a craving for a cigarette.    ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jan 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> The foam Lego bricks you got with the Butt Out program were pretty good too.  They were great for throwing at people when you felt a craving for a cigarette.    ;D



I would have preferred to throw real bricks at some people, whether I was quitting smoking or not.


----------



## CountDC (23 Jan 2012)

didnt do the butt out program but have a set fo the blocks and they are great.


----------

